
What Is the Uncanny Valley? - Anon84
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/what-is-the-uncanny-valley
======
samizdis
I worked at a 3D animation software company for about four years. The
software, game engine-based, was to come with characters for users to direct.
It was decided that a goal of realism would inevitably end up in uncanny
valley, or perhaps even canyon. We went instead for a cartoonish style
throughout and paid tribute to the suspension of disbelief.

